# Folder changed to 32kb file



## scriptcoder (Jan 30, 2007)

I was copying several large files (700 MB-2GB) of a DVD disc and I restarted my computer when I saw that one of my folders is now a 32KB file.

My AsusDVD program shortcut in quick launch and some HP printer program also can't find their target files.

If I can't restore the file folder is there another way to get to the files contained in the folder?

Some info:

-folder on desktop (not a shortcut)
-two shortcuts cannot find their targets.
-Windows ME
-Command Prompt does not see it as a folder as well.

Thanks,

-Dave-


----------



## scriptcoder (Jan 30, 2007)

Some more information:

When I go to one of the target files (that the shortcut cannot find) I found this mess. It looks as if it is completely corrupted.

It also tells me that it's 2.15 GB in the properties window, while being 17.4 GB in the bottom window display and 1.48 GB when I select all of them and look at the sidebar.

Here's a screenshot:


----------

